# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Ticking cfl light globes, what the?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi all,
I was at a open house inspection and I swear one of the ceiling lights was ticking audibly. When I turned the light on it stopped, when off it started. It had a cfl globe and was the only one making a sound.
What would cause that?

----------


## chrisp

It may well be a version of a similar problem discussed sometime ago here

----------


## Wombat2

Probably find it gives flashes of light when turned off too. Can be damn annoying if in a bedroom and your trying to sleep - in that case either swap it to a room "out of sight" of bin it

----------


## terminal_stance

Can the same thing happen with standard fluros? We've got a circular tube in our kitchen that haphazardly does the same thing. Usually after running for a while. 
Again, no obvious issues with switched neutrals. It is an old tube though and old light fitting.  
No issues with any other lights on the same circuit (combination of standard fluro and cfl). 
Any thoughts?

----------


## Smurf

I haven't seen it with ordinary tubes but I'd think that it's possible given the right circumstances. 
In the home office I've got an old mercury vapour light (a bit unusual in a house, but I had some lying around and it gives a good light for an office environment - it's a self ballasted one in an ordinary BC lamp holder) and there's a dull blue glow from it when switched off. Removing the bulb stops the glow, so it's definitely related to induced voltage in the wiring or something like that.

----------

